# My 12 month old collection... warning: pic heavy!!!!



## MrsMay (Mar 17, 2009)

ok... so I figured it was about time that I shared my traincase with you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





be warned.. it's very pic heavy but I've made the pics clickable for you to drool over in higher detail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I even include the batch codes of the pigments cos I love y'all so much...


so without further ado... here's the contents of my traincase...
*MODS: if any of these pics are too big just let me know and I will re-size them*














































bottom row of pigments







2nd row from bottom







3rd row fom bottom







4th row from bottom







5th row from bottom







6th row from bottom






(note - pigment without label is Coco Beach)

random pigments that didnt make it in the above pics:








Random quads



clockwise from top left:
1st quad
vanilla, coco, tea time, your ladyship
2nd quad
solar white e/s, melon, tan, gold mode

































row 1: Lightscapade, Light Flush, Petticoat (1st release)
row 2: Glissade, Stereo Rose, So Ceylon
row 3: Blonde, Redhead, Brunette
row 4: Soft & Gentle





Top row: Pleasantry MB, Merrily MB, Brightside/Gallery Gal MES, Fun & Games BPB (in between rows)
Bottom row: Stark Naked BPB, Intenso MB, Word of Mouth MES




Top row: Secret Blush BPB, Fleur Power, Pinch Me
Bottom row: Shy Beauty BPB, Blooming, Feeling BPB




Top row: Blushbaby, True Romantic BPB, Pink Swoon
Bottom row: Dollymix, Coygirl, Sweetness BPB











left to right:
Snowscene, Pink Grapefruit, Happening Gal, Jampacked, Rich & Ripe, Bow Belle, Pink Poodle, Cultured, Dreamy, Soft Wave, Lovechild, Strawberry Blonde, Red Romp, Cult of Cherry




top to bottom, left to right
Pleasure Principle, Sugarrimmed, Baby Sparks, Rags to Riches, Money Honey, Like Venus, Dazzlepuss, Steppin' Out, Ms Fizz, Funtabulous, Spanking Rich, Miss Dynamite, Comet Blue








Popster TLC, Pink Fish TLC, Kirsch mattene, Rapturous mattene, Saplicious lipgelee




top to bottom:
wonderwhite, girl groove, kitty power, glitterpuss, her glitz, oxidate









this is where I store most of my stash... I didnt have time to take the rest of the eyeliners and pigment samples out so you just get this pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 18, 2009)

Soooooooo jealous! most of it from o/s?


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Soooooooo jealous! most of it from o/s?_

 
Yep, probably 80-90% of it is from Specktra


----------



## moopoint (Mar 18, 2009)

Thats drool-worthy.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 18, 2009)

Verrrrryyyy nice!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wooowza you're been busy over the last year lady!!!Great collection!


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh wow Really? So you are like the spokesperson for the clearance bin hahaha. This is a really impressive collection for 12 mths! 
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 18, 2009)

pretty collection! loving all the dazzleglasses. btw do you mind telling me the color in the bottom row of the second column from left in the green palette? i love it!


----------



## Brittni (Mar 18, 2009)

you make me sick. in the best way possible. lmao


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 18, 2009)

that was mesmorising!


----------



## Elusive21 (Mar 18, 2009)

oh my gosh, I am so impressed!
i LOOOOOOVE yours eyeshadow palettes and pigments

you are one lucky girl!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 18, 2009)

Jeez Jenny! Hand over some of those shadesticks, stat!!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wishingforsn0w* 

 
_pretty collection! loving all the dazzleglasses. btw do you mind telling me the color in the bottom row of the second column from left in the green palette? i love it!_

 
That is one of my pressed pigments... Forest Green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is gorgeous!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and no Chelle, I will not be handing over any of my shadesticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In fact, I have another one coming in the mail


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh my. 
That is quite an amazing collection!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 18, 2009)

Awesome collection!! Thanks for sharing. Enjoy!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 18, 2009)

I think all the colours of the rainbow are accounted for! Good work, tiger!


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 18, 2009)

great collection


----------



## alka1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Awesome collection! thanks for sharing

although I wish you could've told us the names of your blushes/MSFs


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_Awesome collection! thanks for sharing

although I wish you could've told us the names of your blushes/MSFs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No worries hun, I can go back and add that in


----------



## kittykit (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow! 12 months old and that's a great collection!


----------



## dormick (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow.  That is some collection - and only 12 months old!!  It makes it even more impressive!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow! Fantastic collection, Jenny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmmm hello Paints and Shadesticks!


----------



## alka1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_No worries hun, I can go back and add that in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks so much for doing that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I appreciate it


----------



## stickles (Mar 18, 2009)

I like the look of your first neutral shadow 15-pan as well as the grey 15-pan, what's in them?

I'm so sad that I had missed out on Oxidate G/L, it's one of the few liners that MAC released that is nice and dark and not too teenybopper


----------



## nunu (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow i think i just died and went to MAC heaven!!! 
Beutiful collection!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stickles* 

 
_I like the look of your first neutral shadow 15-pan as well as the grey 15-pan, what's in them?

I'm so sad that I had missed out on Oxidate G/L, it's one of the few liners that MAC released that is nice and dark and not too teenybopper_

 
The grey palette consist of:
(left to right)
Row 1: Frost pigment, Fineshine e/s, Inglot e/s # 664, White Frost e/s, vanilla pigment
Row 2: Silver Fog pigment, Softwashed pigment, Electra e/s, Anti-Establishment e/s, Smoke & Diamonds e/s
Row 3: Dark Soul pigment, Nighttrain e/s, Silver (frost) pigment, Typographic e/s, Black Tied e/s

The cool neutral palette consists of:
(left to right)
Row 1: Yoghurt, Honey Lust, Phloof!, Grand Entrance, Nylon
Row 2: Malt, Gleam, Patina, Sable, Rice Paper
Row 3: Handwritten, Mythology, Satin Taupe, Mulch, Smog (Urban Decay)

re Oxidate - check out the clearance bin, that's where I picked up mine from!


----------



## Lapis (Mar 18, 2009)

Lovely collection
I love when I see people who've been collecting the same time I have and are just as addicted makes me feel normal


----------



## LilSphinx (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow!!!


----------



## annegal (Mar 19, 2009)

mrsmay, that is super awesome!!! now i wish i had half the collection you have, or even a third. no make that a quarter!


----------



## Brie (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## NinaSasa (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 22, 2009)

Your collection is amazing!! The dazzleglasses are so pretty!! I do want Comet Blue since I've heard it's the prettiest shade out of the others.


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't have as near as much as you after a year! Very nice


----------



## luminouz (Apr 1, 2009)

whoa!!! that's amazing. seriously, for a minute i thought i was browsing through the mac site itself! LUCK YOU****

=)


----------



## Tahti (Apr 1, 2009)

Delicious collection... *drool* I want! ;D


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 3, 2009)

awsome collection <3


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 10, 2009)

Lovely collection!


----------



## dollface85 (Apr 11, 2009)

Amazing collection!


----------



## piink_liily (May 4, 2009)

Wow that's an amazing collection, you must have had a very busy year! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Soire (May 4, 2009)

12 months only?! Wow, impressive. Great collection.


----------



## blondejunkie (May 4, 2009)

lovely!  thank you for sharing.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 8, 2009)

your collection = love.

we have similar taste in colors.


----------



## franimal (May 8, 2009)

I read the title as "My 12 Year Old Collection" which makes more sense considering the size of your collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dang girl, you've been busy. Good job!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (May 9, 2009)

Huuuuuge!!! Love it!


----------



## Choupinette28 (May 9, 2009)

Love your collection


----------



## orkira (May 13, 2009)

Very nice collection.  I am very jealous.


----------

